# northern dtellas?



## wasgij (Oct 6, 2009)

just wondering if anyone knows where i could get some Gehyra australis - Northern Dtella's?
have had a search but turned up empty, thank you.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

your not gonna find much, infact you'd be lucky to find some at all.


----------



## wasgij (Oct 6, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> your not gonna find much, infact you'd be lucky to find some at all.


 
oh thank you, you have been very helpful.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 6, 2009)

I too am a fan of Gehyra species but they very rarely come up due to little demand as they aren't everyone's ideal gecko. Dull colours, small size, scared and timid nature with extremely quick responses means they don't measure up to Nephrurus amyae, asper and the like.

There's a few species in captivity but the majority seem to be Gehyra variegata and Gehyra dubia. I also would like to see them become more obvious within the hobby but I can't see it happening anytime soon.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## wasgij (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for the positive and helpful info mate appreciate it


----------



## Rocket (Oct 6, 2009)

If you advertise alot for them, you might be able to scrape some up from someone.

I'd kill for some Gehyra montium and Gehyra xenopus but I guess i'll have to keep dreaming....


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

rocket said what i said but WAY better


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 6, 2009)

i was thinking of were i could get some the other day i liked the look of gehyra variegata but this has proven me wrong o well just have to get some marbled geckos instead


----------



## wasgij (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah will do rocket, if i turn up anything you will be the first to know. thanks.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 6, 2009)

got any pics of the Gehyra xenopus rocket ive never heard of them befor but i know what Gehyra montium are.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 6, 2009)

Much appreciated mate. They certainly are underrated and underrespected and need alot more research in order for them to be better understood.

Local to me, I find a yet to be described species that is regarded as Gehyra sp2n=44 which is a reflection of this species' diploid number based on the differing pairs of chromosomes to that of other local species such as G.variegata. The South Australian Herpetology Group have been researching these as have some friends at the museum who have told me a little about these species. It shows very little morphological differences except for scepticism that seems reliable in that G.variegata exhibit sole white spotting wherein G.sp2n=44 the spotting is parallel or in line with that of darker patterning or blotches. Gehyra variegata appear present in both coastal and semi rural regions whilst G.sp2n=44 inhabit complete rural area away from coastal regions that remain dry for the majority of the year. I am yet to look into the difference in toe structures which appears to be a discerning key for many other Gehyra species.

I have included photos of the animals and habitat for you. They live similar to most other Gehyra and thrive between large boulders and rocks. I regularly find them beneath boulders that house other species of lizard such as Ctenotus robustus and Ctenophorus decresii (also shown in one photo).

Irrelevant to Gehyra australis but thought I'd share some info and photos anyway.

No geckos_are_great.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 6, 2009)

lol there awsomely cute rocket.the last pic looks like a painted dragon


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 6, 2009)

or a red barred dragon dunno wich one


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

tawny dragon


----------



## warren63 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pics Shawn, always good to see something not commonly kept. Possibily the only person who may keep or know about these geckos is Gecko Dan.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 6, 2009)

what is it rocket


----------



## Rocket (Oct 6, 2009)

Well if you actually read the post you would know that I wrote Ctenophorus decresii and an expert such as yourself should know that gecko-mad is correct in saying Tawny Dragon.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

Rocket said:


> I have included photos of the animals and habitat for you. They live similar to most other Gehyra and thrive between large boulders and rocks. I regularly find them beneath boulders that house other species of lizard such as Ctenotus robustus and *Ctenophorus decresii (also shown in one photo).*
> 
> (QUOTE]
> 
> did you read the post?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 6, 2009)

lol sorry not to good with scientific names


----------



## mach (Oct 8, 2009)

this little fella belongs to a friend of mine


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 8, 2009)

wow its beutifal


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 8, 2009)

where did your friend get him?


----------



## mach (Oct 8, 2009)

not sure were he bought it from ,he has had it for two years and told me its a varigated gecko.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 8, 2009)

doesnt look like a tree dtella


----------

